# 2003 ?!



## gopro (Nov 30, 2002)

So, what are all of your competitive plans for 2003? What shows and when? Also, what are you doing this offseason to better yourself for next year?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2002)

Mr.Wisconsin, October 18th i believe. Its our Pro Qauilfier.   what about you big man?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm getting excited already 

May 2 - FAME (Fitness Modeling) w/ WNSO

July 2 - or somewhere around there, MuscleMania Nationals w/ WNSO - bodybuilding

October - IFBB Level 1 - bodybuilding

I'm _trying_ to gain 5 lbs for next season.....oh, and I bought some awesome new slut-pumps


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm still trying to work those details out with my trainer, but here's how it goes so far...

4/12  Jr. USA  (If I can find a National Qualifier before this date--anyone have any suggestions?)

4/18 - 4/19 Emerald Cup Classic

May - Pittsburgh Fitness (??)

??? - Debbie Kruck

7/12 - Monica Brant Fitness Classic (maybe)

Then rest and hopefully start getting ready for Nationals, if I qualify.

What am I doing in the off-season?  Training my a$$ off and putting together a new routine


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 1, 2002)

doing a show in may, iam busting my ass eating like hell and training smart. Iam almost at my goal which is 180lbs before i cut. Iam currently 5'5-5'6 170 10%. The goal is to come in around 160 so i still have a ton more weight to gain. A crappy side not is that ive lost 4 lbs in the last week due to food poisining


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 2, 2002)

> oh, and I bought some awesome new slut-pumps


 w8..............you kill me.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2002)

I wish I had the time, energy and desire to compete again.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> w8..............you kill me.


Yeah me too! I know what she's talking about, but boy could I have fun with that one!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2002)

As for me...trying to make a final push to get my bodyweight up to 270 by years end. Regardless, I will begin to diet slowly January 1st for a the June Hercules Nationals (WNBF pro qualifier). If I get my pro card there, I will do my first pro show in 2004...if not, then I will do the September Naturalmania Nationals...another pro qualifier.

Between now and then I will be using my power, rep range, shock program with special emphasis on my back thickness, side delt roundness, and abdominals (which I want sooo thick that they look like concrete blocks WITHOUT even flexing!).


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 3, 2002)

I know ehat you mean bro, I plan oon doing my comp and then spending the next 3 years becoming a pure animal then ill see every one at junior nationals.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> I know ehat you mean bro, I plan oon doing my comp and then spending the next 3 years becoming a pure animal then ill see every one at junior nationals.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 4, 2002)

> As for me...trying to make a final push to get my bodyweight up to 270


 sheesh, you did eat a whole turkey yourself.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sheesh, you did eat a whole turkey yourself.



And it wasn't even dead yet...


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

Now that it looks and feels I am finally back on track......I plan to bulk for a bit and then strip down......
I plan to either do another figure show or compete in a Miss HAwaiin Tropic contest.....depending on how my bod responds


----------



## kuso (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I plan to bulk for a bit and then strip down......



I hope I get some pix of this


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Now that it looks and feels I am finally back on track......I plan to bulk for a bit and then strip down......
> I plan to either do another figure show or compete in a Miss HAwaiin Tropic contest.....depending on how my bod responds



When you "strip down," I KNOW how MY bod will respond


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

I guess I set myself up for that one  LMAO


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 4, 2002)

What a lovely thought to start off a Wednesday morning.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 4, 2002)

hey gp if you dont mind me asking why are you dieting so early?


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> hey gp if you dont mind me asking why are you dieting so early?



I want to diet slow and steady. I want to be in show shape about a month out. You see, even when your bodyfat gets low, sometimes the skin remains loose and needs several more weeks to "shrinkwrap" to the skin. I got very big this year and want to give my skin this chance...it can make a HUGE difference in your stage look!


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 5, 2002)

Provincial show is April 5th of 2003...been cutting things out the last while but the official preparation begins this Monday, December 9th, 2002.  Believe it not I can't wait for Monday...very pumped.

Current stats are BW = 185lbs, BF% = 13% (approx)

Looking at a competition weight between 154.5 and 162 depending on muscle loss/water mngt.


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 5, 2002)

I should also mention that I am considering the Musclemania East in May depending on a number of factors!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2002)

I am thinking about doing a local NABBA show in July, sponsored by my gym).  That is if I can add 10 more pounds of solid muscle and still have enough time to diet down (I want to compete in the mid 190s -- first two shows I was around 180).  If not then I'll keep building and shoot for a fall show.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Provincial show is April 5th of 2003...been cutting things out the last while but the official preparation begins this Monday, December 9th, 2002.  Believe it not I can't wait for Monday...very pumped.
> 
> Current stats are BW = 185lbs, BF% = 13% (approx)
> ...



We've been through this before, but if your stats are correct you have 20.5 pounds of BF.  How do you plan on losing 30 pounds.  Or more appropriately, WHY?


----------



## Thorus (Dec 7, 2002)

*2003 will be a year of success for you, gopro * 

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> *2003 will be a year of success for you, gopro *
> 
> Greets,
> Thorus



For both of us


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

hey are weightlifting competitions separated by weight classes?


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> hey are weightlifting competitions separated by weight classes?



Yes, both bbing and powerlifting comps are seperated by weight classes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, both bbing and powerlifting comps are seperated by weight classes.



Um, some are by height.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm getting excited already
> 
> May 2 - FAME (Fitness Modeling) w/ WNSO
> ...



I'm hoping to do the same...except for the October show...I'm going to try the Musclemania as a novice to see what it's like if I can dial it in for the FAME show in May.  If I'm away at police training that might be difficult tho'    

I as well have some new slut pumps.  Their names are...


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Um, some are by height.



Yes TP...that is true!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

All/most NABBA shows are.  Its a bit odd though.


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 13, 2002)

TP....I have since decided that it's a waste to try and make LW...I'll probably have to lose all the hard earned muscle I gained this year....after thought....looking at Welterweight...even if I may not be in the upper end of the class.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 13, 2002)

Good to hear.  Compete with yourself, for goodness sake, don't TRY to lose muscle!


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good to hear.  Compete with yourself, for goodness sake, don't TRY to lose muscle!



Compete with yourself = good advice


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 14, 2002)

Thx guys...I just need to do my diet and whatever class I'm in...that's where I'll be.  Can't worry about anyone else in that class...just gonna try and look hard and as big as possible...whatever that may be.  I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Thx guys...I just need to do my diet and whatever class I'm in...that's where I'll be.  Can't worry about anyone else in that class...just gonna try and look hard and as big as possible...whatever that may be.  I appreciate the feedback!


----------

